# Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?



## CityCobra (22. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Pflanzenfreude!

Aus aktuellen Anlass würde mich interessieren welchen Betrag Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben würdet, bzw. was ist Eure teuerste Anschaffung bis jetzt?
Wo ist bei Euch die preisliche Schmerzgrenze erreicht, die Ihr bereit seit auszugeben?
Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit mit Formgehölzen etc. beschäftigt, und staunte nicht schlecht welche Preise dafür aufgerufen werden. :shock
Wo kauft Ihr eigentlich Eure Pflanzen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Ich kaufe nach Qualität, nicht nach Preis. 
Die Umfrage ist doch sehr theoretisch. 
Wenn ich das Geld habe und ich zum Beispiel ein nettes Bonsai sehe dann spielt der Preis eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Wenn ich das Geld nicht habe, dann kauf ich es eben nicht, sondern freue mich so dran. 
Viel interessanter ist es aber z.B. selber Bonsais zu formen. 
Kaufen kann letztendlich jeder. Selber machen ist schon eher eine Kunst.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nach Qualität, nicht nach Preis.
> Wenn ich das Geld habe und ich zum Beispiel ein nettes Bonsai sehe dann spielt der Preis eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Natürlich, allerdings geht es mir so das auch wenn das Geld dafür vorhanden ist, bei mir ab einer gewissen Summe eine Hemmschwelle im Kopf ist. 
Gerade bei höheren Summen kämpft dann mein innerer Schweinehund mit mir ob ich es mir leisten soll oder nicht. 
Klar ist man auch irgendwo stolz auf seinen Garten, und das Hobby macht ja auch Spaß, vor allem wenn man sich täglich an den Anblick erfreuen kann, aber vielleicht können das auch nur Leute verstehen die noch nicht ganz so "verrückt" sind. 


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist es aber z.B. selber Bonsais zu formen.
> Kaufen kann letztendlich jeder. Selber machen ist schon eher eine Kunst.


Das finde ich natürlich auch klasse, allerdings setzt das eine gewisse Fachkenntnis voraus die ich (noch) nicht besitze.


----------



## Digicat (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Servus Marc

Also ich würde mein Maximum bei € 100.- einstufen .... und das kann leider in der Umfrage nicht auswählen 

Einzig der Zierapfelbaum (Malus domestica - John Downie) hat € 129.- gekostet ....

Prinzipiell kaufe ich nicht allzugroße Exemplare (wachsen ja eh von alleine) da bleibt es dann im Preisrahmen


----------



## Eugen (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Diese Umfrage ist nicht sehr theoretisch, sondern schlicht ... bzw überflüssig. 
Wieviel gebe ich für Essen,Miete,Auto usw aus ?
Viele geben so wenig wie möglich aus, da ja Geiz geil ist.
Anderen (frag mal nen ALG II Bezieher) stellt sich so eine Frage gar nicht.
Dem Ackermann ua. stellt sich diese Frage auch nicht,der bestellt,läßt liefern und von einem Galabauer einpflanzen.

Ich würde für einen __ Buchsbaum gar nix zahlen, bei einer Seerose lege ich auch locker 40.- hin,wenn ich die haben will.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Hmm, ich sehe die Umfrage auch als schwierig an.

Es gibt absolut unterschiedliche Pflanzen. Ich selbst habe leider das Pech (oder Glück??) auf ziemlich heikle, seltene Kakteen zu stehen (mexikanische Kakteen wie Ariocarpen, Aztekien, Pelecyphoren).
Ein Aztekium braucht ca. 12-14 Jahre um einen cm Durchmesser zu machen, d.h wenn ich Pflanzen möchte mit 15cm Durchmesser, und diese bereits 200-300 Jahre alt sind (ab einer gewissen Größe brauchen sie wesentlich länger für einen cm!) bezahlt man schonmal ein paarhundert Euro.
Wieviel Geld ich bisher in meine Sammlung investiert habe möchte ich garnichtmehr wissen, es liegt jedenfalls im hohen Tausenderbereich. Aber dafür rauch & sauf ich ned..und die meisten teuren Freuden des Lebens erspar ich mir dafür.


----------



## CityCobra (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Also ich würde mein Maximum bei € 100.- einstufen .... und das kann leider in der Umfrage nicht auswählen


Du könntest ja Antwort A auswählen, die Option lautet ja maximal 200 €. 
Leute, seht das doch nicht so ernst! :beten
Darf man nicht mal fragen was man für sein Hobby investieren möchte?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Diese Umfrage ist nicht sehr theoretisch, sondern schlicht ... bzw überflüssig.



Sehr treffend , dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ​


----------



## Butterfly (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Nabend allerseits.

Ich finde diese ''Umfrage'' zwar sehr Merkwürdig, aber ich trage etwas dazu bei.
Meine Frau brachte vor geraumer Zeit eine Orichide mit.
Preis: 54,99 Euro
Diesen Preis, finde ich für eine Pflanze, in dieser Größenordnung sehr hoch, da sie leider nach gut 14 Tagen eingegangen war eine vollkommen unnötiege investition!!
Allerdings hab ich mich nicht ''gross'' drüber aufgeregt was den Kauf anbelangt, da für Koi und das andere ''geplätcher'' (meinerseits) auch genügend Geld verbrate.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Nikolai (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

ich kaufe meine Pfanzen immer so klein und billig wie möglich. Wirklich erfreuen kann ich mich nehmlich nur an Pflanzen, die ich selbst herangezogen habe.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CityCobra (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Ich wäre wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf die Idee einer solchen "Umfrage" zu kommen, wenn nicht aktuell jemand aus meiner Familie negativen Einfluss bezüglich dieses Themas auf mich ausübt.
Als unser neuer Vorgarten vor ein paar Tagen fertig gestellt wurde, und meine Frau und ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden waren, hagelte es plötzlich Kritik warum ich für eine Pflanze fast 800 € ausgebe. 
Ich muss endlich wieder klar im Kopf werden!


----------



## Butterfly (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Nabend CityCobra

800 hört sich ersteinmal viel an, aber es kommt ja immer drauf an, was man für dieses Geld bekommen hat.
Das wäre bei dir?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Na jetzt ist es ja endlich raus... gut das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben


----------



## CityCobra (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*



Butterfly schrieb:


> 800 hört sich ersteinmal viel an, aber es kommt ja immer drauf an, was man für dieses Geld bekommen hat.
> Das wäre bei dir?


Ein Formgehölz_ Ilex crenata Convexa_ Solitär
Habe mal die einzelnen Ballen gezählt, sind rund 20 Stück, und die Gesamthöhe schätze ich auf ca. 1,20 - 1,50 mtr.
Offenbar kann man diese Pflanzen aber schwierig preislich miteinander vergleichen aufgrund der Form, Alter, Höhe etc.


----------



## Butterfly (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Ja da hast du Recht!
Nun brauchst du auch erstmal ein paar Jahre nichts machen denke ich...

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Eugen (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Na jetzt ist es ja endlich raus... gut das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben





Dazu schreiben "tuhe" ich lieber nix. :evil


----------



## Christine (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Hi,

Ich würds nicht ausgeben - aber wem es gefällt, bitte - warum nicht? Wenn man die Pflanze unbedingt haben möchte und das nunmal der Preis ist. Der andere zahlt das für einen Fisch, der nächste läßt das in Rauch aufgehen. Jeder nach seiner Fasson - solange er andere damit nicht schädigt.


----------



## Dilmun (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Hallo!

Also ich würd die Sache auch "locker" sehen. 
Wenn du Freude an deinen Pflanzen und deinem Vorgarten hast, dann lass dir das doch nicht vermiesen. 

Wie schon vorher geschrieben, sind die Menschen verschieden und das ist doch gut so.
Und jeder kann sein Geld für das ausgeben, was ihm Freude macht. 

Aber neugierig bin ich doch. Hast ein Foto von deinem Vorgarten?


----------



## CityCobra (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Aber neugierig bin ich doch. Hast ein Foto von deinem Vorgarten?


Du findest hier ein paar Bilder kurz nach der Fertigstellung:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13


----------



## Dilmun (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Wow!   

Also, wenns da jemanden gibt, der meckert, dann ist das sicher nur die  und weil derjenige  :sauer ist, dass ist einfach "Neid"  .....


----------



## Butterfly (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Sieht super aus echt.  


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Turbo (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Hallo

Da ich auf dieser Branche arbeite, kann ich entsprechend günstig bei den Gärtner Lieferanten einkaufen gehen. 
Die Pflanzen werden dadurch nicht zwingend günstiger sondern meist einfach etwas grösser.
Auch die Auswahl ist grösser und damit die Verlockung schon wieder etwas neues einzukaufen.

Wenn es genau das passende Teil ist, welches ich schon lange suche, spielt der Preis nicht wirklich eine Rolle.


----------



## Nikolai (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Hallo Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Ich habe aus diesem Thread drei Dinge gelernt:
1. jetzt weiß ich, was Formgehölze sind
2. ich weiß jetzt, wie diese hübsche riesenbonsaiartige Pflanze heißt, die ich immer bewundere, wenn ich an einem Garten in meiner Umgebung vorbeikomme.
3. weiß ich jetzt, dass ich sowas nie haben werde, weil ich nie im Leben soviel Geld für eine Pflanze ausgeben würd.

Ich schließ mich meinen Vorrednern an und meine, es ist wirklich etwas schwierig, diese Frage zu beantworten, aber jetzt, wo wir wissen, um was für eine Pflanze es geht, würd ich sagen, meine Schmerzgrenze für so ein Zierbäumchen wäre so um die 50 €  was anscheinend völlig unrealistisch ist


----------



## jongen-scheibe (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Ein schöner pflegeleichter Vorgarten.
Wenn Du die Pflanzen in 20 Jahren noch hast, hat es sich mit Sicherheit gelohnt.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Regs (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Gerade bei höheren Summen kämpft dann mein innerer Schweinehund mit mir ob ich es mir leisten soll oder nicht.



Wenn Du es wirklich übrig hast mach es - Du weist nicht, ob Du nicht morgen überfahren wirst. Freu Dich dran und genieße das auch ordentlich, das Leben ist kurz.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*



Regs schrieb:


> Wenn Du es wirklich übrig hast mach es - Du weist nicht, ob Du nicht morgen überfahren wirst. Freu Dich dran und genieße das auch ordentlich, das Leben ist kurz.



 Da hast du Recht!
Obwohl ich selbst schon Grenzen kenne...irgendwann hörts auf.
Heute z.B habe ich eine einmalige Pflanze gekauft, von welcher es nur sehr wenig gibt...dafür habe ich auch 170 Euro bezahlt.
Solche Anschaffungen mache ich allerdings nur äußerst selten. Nur wenn es wirklich etwas ganz ausgefallenes ist. Es handelt sich um eine Lophophora fricii Cristata, geschätztes Alter mit ca. 350 Jahre.
Allerdings werde ich diese erst aufpäppeln müssen.
Für alle die es nicht wissen: Cristat: Wuchsveränderung (eine natürliche Wuchsveränderung, kommt extrem selten vor).


----------



## danyvet (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

@Daniel:
die dürfte ja wirklich ziemlich selten sein, denn wenn ich den Namen google, kommt als zweites gleich der Eintrag hier im Forum 
Hättest aber ein Foto auch gleich mit reinstellen können, damit wir auch zum erlesenen Kreis der Menschen zählen dürfen, die dieses seltene Pflänzchen zumindest auf einem Bild gesehen haben


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Ich versuche mich ja auch schon seit 12 Jahren an Bonsai selber zu gestalten,
mit mäßigem Erfolg.
In dieser Sparte sind Preise von mehreren Tausend Euros keine Seltenheit.
Bzw. gute Bonsais fangen erst ab ca. 1000 € an - nach oben keine Schmerzgrenze.
Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze ist allerdings sehr niedrig gesteckt.
Ich würde sie so eher bei 50 - 100 € einordnen.
Für mich ist es viel schöner einen billigeren jüngeren Bonsai zu erwerben und diesen dann
umzugestalten oder neuzugestalten. Die Veränderung im Laufe der Jahre erfreut mich
wesentlich mehr, als fertige Pflanzen zu kaufen.
Wobei der Preis durchaus gerechtfertigt ist, wenn man bedenkt was da im Laufe der Jahre
Zeit in die Pflege investiert wird.
Allerdings brauchen auch solche teuren gekauften Pflanzen jedes Jahr einen gewissen 
Pflegeaufwand und selbst sollte man auch Ahnung vom Formschnitt haben, sonst bleibt in wenigen Jahren nur noch ein nicht mehr so schöner, verwachsener Solitär übrig.

LG Markus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Ich würde auch nicht mehr als 200€ ausgeben. Vielleicht würde ich eher in Samen einer bestimmten, seltenen Pflanze die ich unbedingt haben wollen würde, investieren und die mit geeigneten Mitteln in ihrer eigentlichen Umgebung aufziehen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Ich halte es da wie Ralph. Wenn ich über eine Pflanze "stolpere", die mir gefällt, dann versuche ist erstmal, die mit Samen selbst zu ziehen. Ich bin Mitglied bei der GdS, da kann man bei Samentauschaktionen auch sehr seltene Samen bekommen.
Das geht natürlich nicht gut bei Formgehölzen. 
Mehr als 100 Euro würde ich EINE Pflanze nicht ausgeben (auch wenn's mir manchmal in den Fingern juckt....)


----------



## Doedi (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Geld würdet Ihr maximal für eine Pflanze ausgeben?*

Hallo,
das muß meiner Ansicht nach jeder einzelne für sich entscheiden.Es gibt ja auch User die mal locker mehere tausend Euro für einen Fisch ausgeben.Ein Pflanzenliebhaber wird deshalb auch mal etwas mehr Geld für eine ausgefallene Pflanze ausgeben.


----------

